# Определите, пожалуйста, степень кифоза по снимку МРТ



## Rusion (21 Сен 2015)




----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Сен 2015)

0-1 (до 40 градусов).
А зачем?


----------



## Rusion (22 Сен 2015)

*А зачем?*
Интересно какие у меня конкретно болячки (от этого же зависит дальнейшая корректировка образа жизни)

Просто в заключении МРТ написанно - _*акцентированные знаки кифоза*_
Один врач говорит, что 1 степень а другой, что 2 (говорят, что для конкретного определения необходимо делать геометрические расчеты )
Вот и непонятно.

1. Значит 1 степень у меня ? До второй еще далеко ?

2. Врач невролог сказал что исправить мой кифоз невозможно из-за того что развилась какая-то компенсация. Что он имел ввиду ?

Мне 24 года.
3. Что вы можете сказать насчет прогнозов лечения в моем случае ?
Симптомы ужу какие-то есть (например может слабо давить между ребрами например когда лежу на боку или сижу долго в машине) Но боли быстро проходят.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Сен 2015)

ЛФК, решит Ваши проблемы.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (11 Окт 2015)

Rusion написал(а):


> *А зачем?*
> Интересно какие у меня конкретно болячки (от этого же зависит дальнейшая корректировка образа жизни)
> 
> Просто в заключении МРТ написанно - _*акцентированные знаки кифоза*_
> ...


Не надо вообще о своем кифозе думать. Что вам с этих степеней? Это не стадии заболевания. Кифоз - не болезнь, а описание формы спины


----------

